# feeling good? yes, yes, and yes :)



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

well....i dont know...ive been doing well....yes...yes...good...yes...i like it...yes...yes....of course....yeah....what am i saying...anyhoo....

so after summer school i was thinking i have no meaningful structure in my life...i wanted to persue volunteering at the hospital....but that didn't turn out well.....the coordinator called....said...eh...no...there's a budget cut crises....what the crap?....i want to be volunteer....theres no money involved....what gives?....maybe staffing for the program.....i dont know...anyway...

so i was like thinking to myself what the crap do i do with my precious spare time till school starts on the 17th....so i decided to go to museums....alone that is.....who to invite?....i dont know....anyway i had a good time....a very good time....

so i went here:
Asian Art Museum
http://www.asianart.org/
(cool new exhibit on the Treasures of Tibet....think Buddhism)

and here:
Cartoon Art Museum
http://www.cartoonart.org/
(cel animation, garfield, superheros, and i forgot....they got a cool bookstore btw)

and here:
Exploraturium
http://www.exploratorium.edu/
(science, art and human perception)

and here:
California Academy of Sciences
http://www.calacademy.org/
(very cool chocolate exhibit, i should have bought some chocolate in the store....and an aquarium and ooo....i saw penguin feeding...penguins are so cool)

and here:
Wax Museum
http://www.waxmuseum.com/
(famous historical people and celebs in wax....very cool!.....i took pictures of everyone :lol)

and here: 
Ripley's Believe It or Not! Museum
http://www.ripleysf.com/
(everything was strange, and somewhat funny, omg...there was this one part that was unbelievable funny....of course i cant spoil it for you.... believe me or not....:lol)

and here: 
Aquarium of the Bay
http://www.aquariumofthebay.com/
(I can't believe I paid 14 dollars for this tourist crap :lol...it was a small darn aquarium...uh huh....)

I wanted to go to Alcatraz that same day...but the cashier said you have to reserve.....sucks....sucks...suckatee....suck....oh well....theres a next time.....

and watched a movie by myself....who would i invite to a nature film :lol
March of the Penguins 
http://wip.warnerbros.com/marchofthepenguins/
(documentary of the annual cycle penguins had to endure in the breeding grounds....very cool i liked it alot...uh huh )

so yeah...did that.....oh

I also finally bought my new road bike....uh...uh...uh...yeah....haven't gave it a good ride though  but i will )

i get calls from so called friends......though i dont consider them true friends though.....biggest complaint and dilemna in my life.....no real meaningful friendships in my life....sighes....oh well....but i'm working hard on it though....im working with my current therapist...eh....miss the old one so bad for some reason....but yeah....the theme we are working on is on friendships, connecting, and have better meaningful social experiences....so yeah....im pretty hopeful ill beat my mild SA....i got goals you know....gotta have goals...

oh im reading an interesting book on socialization, "Conversationally Speaking" by Alan Garner....recommended to me by an SAS member....of course....has a lot of good ideas...a lot....but who to practice on......eh...... :afr ....

more on my problem....i remember i attended a general support group (mental health issues) and was complaing about this...and one peer of mine asked me....are you feeling lonely?...and i responded back......no...no...no...and no....i dont want to talk about it....i dont....i dont...i dont...i dont...

but it annoys me....i remember just recently in the subway....i was getting depressed over this....a tear cried out....oh well.....

i saw that there was another tree planting in no near my neighborhood....with this organization
Friends of the Urban Forest
http://www.fuf.net/
I helped plant trees with neighbors and other volunteers before like about 17 trees....now i can say 10, 15 years from now....i planted those trees :lol..those darn trees...anyway i called to reserve my spot and found out there wasn't going to be that much help....larger number of volunteers....oh well next time...

oh....i have more fun....a tennis buddy called me (haven't played in awhile...my interest in tennis is not that huge)and set up some doubles tournament and so been playing all week preparing.....to set up....i lost...cant believe that....i lost...or we lost....for some reason im annoyed....but i shouldnt be...it was about having fun.....eh....oh well.....i was too focused on myself and performance....i should have been more laid back and socialize more...but oh well.......

oh....i did the most generous thing i was returning two full bags of books back to the library (so heavy so I carried one on my back and the other on my chest like a sandwich :lol) so I'm walking and a beggar asked me some change for some chips...or potato chips....and so after i returned the books....i went to the corner store and bought some chips and some orange juice and gave the rest of the change to the beggar....

oh....i also did something new....i intiated to go to camping with my family at Yosemite just for overnight for just for a day though...a day only....that sucks....but yeah....over the weekend since im going to have school.....what sucks is my older sister is not coming....for some reason i want her to come....it wouldnt feel right...i cant even state that to her.....its so hard to connect with her and also family in general....and i think it would be nice if the family did something meaningful together you know.....but anyway....maybe everyones getting old or something i dont know.....but anyway.......

oh i might attend here tomorrow....
Mural Tours
http://www.precitaeyes.org/tours.html

might go here on Monday
San Francisco Botanical Garden
http://www.sfbotanicalgarden.org/

might go here on Tuesday
Conservatory of Flowers
http://www.conservatoryofflowers.org/

might get bored of seeing the same thing so might go here 
Museum of Craft and Folk Art
http://www.mocfa.org/

and here:
Mexican Museum
http://www.mexicanmuseum.org/

There is so much to do, to see, to explore in the city I live its unbelievable crazy....anyway.

and school starts on wednesday ahh....the joy of structure...and i like my classes too....music...and humanities...very cool....cool indeed...yeah...so I guess I'm doing well....yeah....i guess.......omg...im feeling so good for some reason...good....good...good....and good..... :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Way to go, Unsure.

You have come a long way since I first talked to way back when! If anything, you are building an interest in case somebody (like a girl) comes along hehe. 

I never was able to get a new bike, though. I need one to replace my 1985 model (yes, I have had the same 10-speed for 20 years!). I have got the money, it's just the SA in asking about which bike to buy. Other than that, i am doing great and getting along with everybody!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool. I love museums. Sounds like you're having a great time. I wish I lived in your area.


----------



## JohnnyEnnui (Jul 10, 2005)

That's great that you're doing things on your own and not letting your being alone stop you from doing things.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

*bookmarked topic*


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah....yeah...and yeah.....thanks guys 

great....great...great....and great.....

on Sunday the mural tour was so cool.....was shown a slide show....went to an alley....where the whole block of houses were painted full of murals....oh...btw....the neighborhood i live in has like a mural on almost every block....how crazy is that....:lol .....didnt really talk to anyone....but it was an overall good experience....i was expecting more to see....but its ok....

on Monday I went here of course
San Francisco Botanical Garden 
http://www.sfbotanicalgarden.org/ 
(it was cool...it was a bit drizzling...and was dodging sprinklers :lol...but i enjoyed my time...i especially like the Mesoamerican Cloud Forest plants....cool....cool....real cool...

when to therapy in the afternoon and discuss ways to be social in school...that went well....

on Tuesday, eh....today, eh....didnt do much... was lazy to go out...so im playing, learning to play and memorize.....transcribed for solo piano Tchaikovsky The Nutcracker.....beautiful....beautiful...beautiful....6 beautiful pieces....beautiful.....i also like the play....i recommend you all to see it............

speaking on piano....i might be taking piano lessons to further my skills and talent starting on september here:
http://www.sfcmc.org/site/
i want to learn some boogie woogie.....boogie woogie is cool.... ....i want to play like Liberace :lol

oh i might not sure if there's a replacement tree planting this saturday....so might....might do that.......

oh i registered for a fun bike event...(the great SF bike ride)....here:
http://www.sfbike.org/
im a member of the coalition....maybe i should volunteer my time with them or something and get to meet new people.... :afr too scary.... :afr ...

speaking of volunteerism...i tried to volunteer here but it didnt work out due to budget cuts...
http://www.volunteerstosfgh.org/opps.html 

i found another hospital that i might in the future here:
http://www.ucsfhealth.org/childrens/abo ... nteer.html 

cool....cool...cool...and cool....still feeling good......hope you are too... ....uh huh...


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> Way to go, Unsure.
> 
> You have come a long way since I first talked to way back when! If anything, you are building an interest in case somebody (like a girl) comes along hehe.
> 
> I never was able to get a new bike, though. I need one to replace my 1985 model (yes, I have had the same 10-speed for 20 years!). I have got the money, it's just the SA in asking about which bike to buy. Other than that, i am doing great and getting along with everybody!


The bike clerk will tell you to actually try out the road bikes and see what you like best (try out on the road).....they'll also ask you to stand over the top tube to find the right size of bike....don't worry....you can do it....i know you can...


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

A budget crisis? That is the lamest thing I have ever heard! :lol

I'm glad you are having fun with your museum hopping though :boogie :banana :banana


----------

